# My new Flounder Boat.



## X-Shark

I found this on Criegslist over in Bon Secure. It needs some work and I adjusted the price accordingly. 



This is going to make a GREAT Flounder platform. It's a '99 1860 SeaArk. 18ft long....Bottom is 60in wide and all welded. The motor is a '99 DF-70 Suzuki.

I love these 4 stroke Suzzy's. 



The trailer needs some real attention ....Springs and axle. Axle due to having Buddy Bearings...I hate Buddy Bearings! Give me Posi-Lube spindles any day.



This will be a work in progress, but I have a lot of parts already for it.



I have the extra batteries, 80lb thrust Minkota Trolling motor, 4- 150watt HPS lights, 2000 Honda.



I want to put a Bob's Machine shop Jackplate on it.



It needs new wiring on boat and trailer.






































Nice Large front deck. I want to add wide washboards down each side to be able to run around the boat easier.


----------



## Splittine

Sweet looking flounder rig.


----------



## Nat

dang, looks good 70HP ? you better pin your ears back @ WOT

right here in Bon Secour too


----------



## Snagged Line

COOL.........................and It already has Flounder lights, You wont have to bother with rigging someoke

Glad you found what you were looking for, looking forward to "Project Photos"


----------



## X-Shark

HaHa Thinking a 400HPS in the dead center Bow. Then the 4- 150HPS's added to that.



It will be a work in progress. The 12V units that are on there will be GONE!





We wann'a See'em.


----------



## recess

It looks good now. But I am sure it will be a head turner when you get finish with it.Looking forward to see it lite up on the flounder flats. Gene


----------



## KPTN

I have a 98 just like it that i use up here in TN, there are well built and very tough, It will be a bumpy ride in a chop though. I have a 70hp Johnson and it will run around 32 @ WOT.

KP


----------



## Death From Above

Looks like it will make a good one. That thing should fly!! Post some pics when it's finished.


----------



## whome

Congrats Bobby!I am sure she will be just like you want her to be when you are done with her! :letsdrink


----------



## Shiznik

Really a nice looking ride you got there! I'm sure we are going to be seeing a lot of Flatties with that one!


----------



## Huntinman

Sweet little ride! Be sure to post up some after pics as well!


----------



## POPPY

nice boat X-Shark - will make good flounder boat when you finish ... Poppy (aka Joe)


----------



## i fish i

about how much did thisnice boat cost?

i 16 years old and love fishing, atm i have a 12ft jon boat for floundering, but my mom is supposed to be buying me a bigger boat, so i was woundering bout how much this cost.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Cant wait to see the end results on this. Going to be a gigging machine.


----------



## X-Shark

> about how much did this nice boat cost?




I will not tell you what I paid for it, but you can figure in the $5500 and up range.



I've dropped a BUNCH of money in it in parts in the past 24hrs. Lot's more to go too.



In the neighborhood of $750 in parts in the trailer alone. The only thing good about that trailer was the frame.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Looks good Bobby!


----------



## Corpsman

Cant wait to see what you do to this boat!


----------



## X-Shark

I started pulling this boat apart more.



I want to replace the existing floor/deck with .125 Dimond plate alum.



I removed the thinner alum tonight. It would "oil can" in some places.



Starting to replace the hardware on the trailer too.



New winch,toung jack, coupler, winch stand U bolts, safety chain's and Bow roller.

I also straightened the winch stand and welded up the crack in it. That will get some spray zinc coating when i receive it.














Here you can see more of the junk under this trailer.


----------



## X-Shark

I removed the flotation blocks and spent 4hrs hosing out 10yrs worth of leaves and dirt.



Then I ordered 2-400watt HPS lights.



51,000 Lumnes each.


----------



## 2112

That rig has a lot of potential.

Keep it lite.

make sure to add a bilge.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Great start on a nice project boat. Looking forward to the build progress pics!


----------



## X-Shark

Today the new Bob's Machine Shop Jackplate showed up.



I have one on my 162 Scout and really like it. The Machining is Excellent! But.........



There is a deal that I hate about it. The Wiring!



I've seen a bunch of this in new boats even lately. It's the use of Automotive crimp connectors.



As you will see in the pix's the barrel has a open end allowing the wiring to be exposed to the elements. This is a prime candidate to suck up corrosion.



With the cost of this stuff and the fact that it is designed for "Marine" use it piss's me off that they want to be such a cheap scape.



I cut all the connectors off and replaced them with crimp shrink connectors. Then the connections were coated with 3M Scotchkote Electrical Coating pt # 43906






































Repaired to make it last.


----------



## 2112

X-Shark...I can see you take this stuff seriously and have pride in you're work. What I have to say may not make any sense and the truth is I am not familiar with the Fl coast at all but.

There is nothing like a properly rigged and dedicated fan boat for floundering and please don't get me confused with Airboats. Fan boats and air boats are two different animals.

If you are mechanicaly inclined and have the recources to do so a fan boat will make everything to do with gigging that much better.

I have put my dues in by walking, push poling and using a troll motor in quest of limits and none of these methods comes close to doing what a fan can do.

I realize Fl has a lot of deep clear water and maybe thats why fans are not popular. In Tx the h2o's often off color so we have to go shallow but even when the water's are clear, shallow is still the ticket. And when I say shallow I mean sometimes there backs are exposed to the air...they can be so shallow that the areas get passed up but this where a fan boat comes unto it's element. With the outboard tilted up and running on air I am sliding across the bottom in 4" - 5" inches of water. I never could get shallower than 10" with a prop or cavitaion and noise becomes a issue and face it. Push polling all night will even wear out a 20 year old.

This reply may have no revelance to your area and if so, then never mind.


----------



## X-Shark

I appreciate you input 2112.



2 factors keep me from going to a Air Motor.



1) Noise



2) Being able to fit in the garage.


----------



## KPTN

I like the way you go about fixing a boat X-Shark. 

That looks like non-tinned automotive wire ont he jack plate as well, another pet peave of mine.

KP


----------



## Snatch it

That's gonna be a sweet rig!


----------



## X-Shark

So....I go out today to remove the motor and hang the Jackplate.



What do I find. 'Oh No! Dis Ain't Good. Corrosion City and pinholes thru the alum. 

























So I'm thinking lets fix this and it should not be to bad of a job.



Weld the pinholes up....Plate over them? 



Well I pulled into B&D














Discussed this with Bruce and Doug. We determined that when it's all said and done to just re-plate the transom with 3/16in.

Now there is a LOT of Liner feet of welding in this. I was there all day and did what I could to expedite the process much faster.




































We described to just plate the whole transom. This was the best deal for this application.


----------



## Last Drop

First class like always....:bowdown nice work my friend!!!:clap


----------



## 2112

Yep, nice job.

One last rebuttal.

A fan boat will probably be a few feet shorter than the off shore boat in you're sig picture.

Fan boats are loud but not that bad. Air boats are very loud. I can hear my partners very clearly with out shouting at each other. I know that boat isgoing to be nice when you are through but if you really want to rule the night you got be on air. I rock out with a stereo and even with the fan niose, the flounder don't spook.

Ok, I'll shut up about air now. I have'nt followed you're intententions but if you are this far into it, it would be a good time to make a mount in the rear for a quiet genny, say a Yammy es2400i and fab up some bow raillings and brackets to mount HPS lights.:clap


----------



## luredinn

Your wise to have plated over on your transom. as photo shows that electrolysis was working in area at wear the motor was mounted. this could have been caused by wiring issues that you spoke of? Looking forward on your rebuild.


----------



## mpmorr

Dang X, I would like to say I am stunned by the work you do, but I am not. That is some attention to detail and I hope to do work like that myself some day. When you are done there is no way you could ever sell it because it will never be worth what you have in it. Cant wait to see the finished product. More importantly what gets stuck when you use it.:bowdown


----------



## X-Shark

> mount in the rear for a quiet genny, say a Yammy es2400i and fab up some bow raillings and brackets to mount HPS lights.




Oh That's coming. 



Already have a Honda 2000, 4- 150HPS lights, Just ordered 2- 400HPS lights.



I know the 2000 Honda will not push all of that. So the plan is to build a generator platform that will hold 2- 2000 Honda's and have a hinged panel that can be propped up in front of them.



This can be hinged down to fuel and start them and then propped up to send sound deflection the other way....away from the boat.



Other plans are to raise the forward deck flush with the Sheer of the boat and to install wide Washboards down each side.


----------



## Runned Over

Geez!!!! Your gonna need sunglasses and sunscreen!!!!! :bowdown


----------



## X-Shark

3/16in plate on the inside and a bracket for a hull Anode on the Port side and Plate for a X-Ducer on the STB side.


----------



## capt dave

thats gonna be one sweet flounder rig. I have a 16 foot alumacraft tunnel hull i bought about 4 years ago with a rotten trailer under it. I found a great deal on a new trailer and had to buy it but it was for an 18 foot boat and was just too long for my little riverboat. i used it one season and rebuilt another smaller galvinized trailer that i had allready but by the time igot thru buying all the new parts i needed i had spent enough to buy a new trailer... oh well ... i was allready comitted by the time i realized it i guess it was about the 3rd trip to the trailer parts store. N-E- way i could make you great deal on this trailer i've been hangin on to it thinking i would mabe one day get a boat i could use on it. just went thru the big "D" and could use the money ifyou are interested. you can reach me at 850- 393- 7788


----------



## Runned Over

Man , that is going to be one good looking boat!!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark

Yes it is.....Now ...If I just had a few parts that were ordered.



Expecting them tomorrow Scott.


----------



## X-Shark

I managed to get a few things done this weekend.



More trailer work.



New Axle w/ Posi-Lube spindles, New Diamond plate alum fenders, new leaf springs and Galvanized hubs.



There is still more to do.




































Got all 9 LED lights mounted on the trailer today. 



Here is a little bracket that I made to tuck the Red Side marker out of harms way.


----------



## Huntinman

If I ever buy a fixer up jon boat im sending it your way!! You just tell me who to cut the check to!! That rig is gonna be three shades of sweet!!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *Huntinman (9/20/2009)*If I ever buy a fixer up jon boat im sending it your way!! You just tell me who to cut the check to!! That rig is gonna be three shades of sweet!!!


That ain't no joke. When you get it finished its gonna be one hell of a rig. What I like to call a turn key operation, when you get ready to go fishing, you just hook to the boat and go instead of spending half a day making sure that everything is in order and proper working condition. Keep the pics coming, I like to see the progress.

P.S. The Posi-Lube spindles are the cats meow, thats what is on my trailer and they can't be beat. I'm with you on the Bearing Buddies, they suck. :boo


----------



## JIG HUNTER

thats perfect hope is does well


----------



## X-Shark

> when you get ready to go fishing, you just hook to the boat and go instead of spending half a day making sure that everything is in order and proper working condition.




That's the way boats or any equipment is supposed to be.....But it takes Work and Money to get them that way and keep them that way. Storing them out of the weather helps a LOT.





These showed up the other day.



400watt HPS [52,000 Lumes] :mrgreen:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

> *X-Shark (9/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> when you get ready to go fishing, you just hook to the boat and go instead of spending half a day making sure that everything is in order and proper working condition.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way boats or any equipment is supposed to be.....But it takes Work and Money to get them that way and keep them that way. Storing them out of the weather helps a LOT.
> 
> 
> These showed up the other day.
> 
> 400watt HPS [52,000 Lumes] :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Those should really make a difference!!! I am very interested in seeing what type bracket you are going to fab up to hold them. I am running 4 150 watt HPS's now but I am thinking about changing the way I have them mounted one day when I have some free time.


----------



## X-Shark

Off the top of my head right now, they will have a 3in wide, 1/4in thick alum band, bent to go all the way around them and the seam welded.



That's as far as I have gotten in my brain so far.


----------



## 2112

REMOTE BALLAST BOX OR NO?


----------



## X-Shark

Eventually.



There is just Soooooooooo....much to do to this thing.



The trailer is almost finished.



I installed these bunk slicks. This will keep from having wet carpet in contact with the hull and should load and unload very easy. [I'm all about setting up a trailer to make life easy. 

























Pix's don't come out good at night due to Flash with trying to take pix's of lights.


----------



## Frayed Knot

VERY NICE RIG! Too much $ FOR A FLOUNDER


----------



## X-Shark

> *Frayed Knot (9/23/2009)*VERY NICE RIG! Too much $ FOR A FLOUNDER




Only difference between Men and Boys is the Price of their Toy's.



Being single, no kids, Retired, living life to the fullest, my toys make me happy. 







Actually the reason I'm building this boat is to carry more people and have more fun.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Single and Retired: Living life like you want too :clap:clap


----------



## X-Shark

Well as per usual...I can't leave it alone and put a saw to the boat today.



Boat manufactures are notorious for being cheap. After all they do have bean counters working for them.



This means that when it comes to installing rigging tubes, they either do not exist or are under size.



I want the deck flush with the Sheer. For those that don't know.....The "Sheer" is where the Bump Rail is.



Now..I also want wide Covering Boards that are at the same level as the Sheer.



This will all be done in 1/8in alum Diamond plate and then covered with Hydro-Turf Boat Decking.



The rigging tubes will hold 2- 4ga cables for the Trolling Motor. Batteries in the console. The other is for the Nav lights. The existing wires you see in the pix's will be removed.


----------



## luredinn

Might want to consider what type of plug in for trolling motor as the ones I've found will only take 6ga wire. that's what i'm running from rear of boat to bow on 36volts it's only pulling 33-35 amps on high


----------



## X-Shark

Trolling Motors and other secondary boat equipment are usually figured with a 10% Voltage Drop.



10% of 12 volts is a bunch in the scheme of things and thus I use the 3% as Primary stuff is figured on.

This equates to 2 things in the end. Larger cable on the runs and better performance.



I have a dual power post that will be mounted in the front to make the connections.


----------



## luredinn

That sir will work. you'll just step down from your buss to 6ga.or 8ga depending on what type of plug you have. looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

Thinking of not even using a plug. Never have really liked them.

Just another place for corrosion to start.



Thinking of hard wiring to the Power post and bring the wires thru the deck in a Blue Seas Cable Clam.



Here's a pix of Blue Seas Cable Clams.


----------



## fishing with carl childers

that looks like someone who knows athing or two about a thing or two. you did the best thing you could do there by just going ahead and building that transom like that. nice welding job, looks really good.


----------



## luredinn

You might want to find out if a minnakota trolling motors draws current when left plugged in ?

if so sure that you could wire in a disconnect. just something to think about if hard wiring.


----------



## X-Shark

I ALWAYS wire a Circuit Breaker [CB] and a OFF/ON switch next to the batteries.


----------



## JIG HUNTER

that is a great boat i would have baught it my self


----------



## X-Shark

I cut some more holes in the boat today. With those stupid "Stab In" lights that are always a PITA, I'm not putting up with that crap, so Shark Eyes are going in.














Riv-Nuts installed to accept a machine screw.


----------



## bluffman2

Bobby,EXCELLENT work as allways........that rig is going to be sweet!!!

thanks for the updates......


----------



## X-Shark

This is a little hard to get good pix's.



The bracing under the new storage area is done. There is at least 4 times the storage area that was original.



In the bright sunlight it looks like the "House of Mirrors". 

'Ya need sunglasses, for sure. After I get it primed and painted it will be much better.



Billy of B&D welding the box that is the storage box. I drilled 68 1/2in holes to roset weld this box in.














Bracing in. This boat is 3 times stronger than it was original......Not that it needs to be.


----------



## bulminnow

I think you should name it the Flounder Tank or put a scoop on the bottom sideso you can justpick the ones out you want !!!!!!!! Just kiddinI think you would have a hell of a business if you ever got bored and wanted to do something in the off season. Nice job


----------



## Corpsman

Love it. More please.


----------



## X-Shark

This thing looks like a "House of Mirrors" when it's in the sun. Not to worry. All that blinding Bling will be covered up.



Billy @ B&D Welding has been logging some hours with me.


----------



## matthewy8

is there a reason you are using diamond plate alum versus sheet aluminum?


----------



## Death From Above

It's looking great, but are you concerned at all about the extra weight you're adding? You need to be able tofloat across 6" of water, especially in the summer.


----------



## X-Shark

It should float in 4in. 





It just looks like a lot of weight....It's not.



I'm in the process of building a ballast box for the lights too.

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/showthread.php?t=22719





I just like the Diamond plate look, but when it's done you will not see a lot of it, as most will be covered with Hydro-Turf Boat Decking



http://www.backwaterbowfishing.com/onlinestore/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=197


----------



## choppedliver

> *matthewy8 (10/3/2009)*is there a reason you are using diamond plate alum versus sheet aluminum?




Im guessing for traction


----------



## X-Shark

> *choppedliver (10/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *matthewy8 (10/3/2009)*is there a reason you are using diamond plate alum versus sheet aluminum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im guessing for traction
Click to expand...



Actually it does give traction......as long as it's not wet! As soon as it gets wet it is very slippery. 



So you have to paint it with a nonskid additive in it, but I'm going to go with the Hydro-Turf.

Part of the perimeter will show the diamond plate/ Tread Plate.


----------



## Death From Above

Urgonna cover up all that pretty diamond plate with turf??!!! That's a sin!!

Just wear some good non-skid flounder shoes!


----------



## X-Shark

> Just wear some good non-skid flounder shoes!




HaHa I do that anyway. Standing on hard decks for a long time, kills my back.



That is why this boat will have 2 front seats. But the Turf will do several things.



Make for good traction



Keep the heat down in the daytime



Keep the Cold down in the winter nights



Help make the boat much more quiet.


----------



## 2112

You will float 4" but you will be push polling to do so.

That boat will be gorgeous though.

With my outboard tilted up and out of the water and running on air I am bumping the bottom around 5"-6".

You know how it is with that troll motor. You have to have about 12'' to make it work without cavating, you have to watch the depth so you don't hit bottom and damage the propand then you still onlyhave a limited time to run before battery drain.

I run in 6" from sunset to sunrise and burn 2 gls of 92 octaine. The stereo is louder than the prop slicing the night air. You have talent. I wish I could change you're mind. I wish you could spend just one evening in mine.

If you ever curious and want to ride in a fan boat, I have a friend that has one in Tampa.


----------



## Papa Z

_Awesome X-Shark! :clap My Dad always sayed if ya do a job right the first time it wont come back and bite ya in the ass later! Im loveing the progress your making! And damn it wishing i was there to help ya !! That's the Boiller Maker comeing out in me! :letsdrink I was thanking you were going to drill out the pinholes and weld them up! But like what you did better!! Sharp Gig's & Tight Line's and Cold Beer to ya!! :usaflag_


----------



## jigmaster

That is a nice boat and the welding guy did a great job! Best thing you did was get rid of that foam over time in saltwater....the foam and salt water turns acidic in old fiberglass boats it kind of melds back into petoleum product and just smells funky, howeverit makes the aluminum weaker over time can cause those pinoles leaksover time the get bigger. Basstracker is the worst. But then againthey dont build them for saltwater.

I have the same Boat you just a little shorterdo it is 16.5.


----------



## NavySnooker

I have to say that i'm floored.. i enjoy doing fab work, and am a wiz with wires.. you sir, take the cake... what a gorgeous machine.. i hope to some day do the same... i can't wait to see the finished product... WOW!!:bowdown


----------



## X-Shark

Working on a few electric items today. They are not installed perminently yet, just getting ready.



This boat will have no TM plug on it.



To wire the TM, there is 4ga cable coming from the inside of the console where 2-GP 29 DC batteries will sit. The 4ga cable ties into a Blue Seas Power Post. Then the 6ga from the TM ties to the Power Post. The thru deck fitting is a Blue Seas 1003 [the largest they make] Cable Clam. This will be water tite.

























Access is thru a 6in piehole.


----------



## Papa Z

:clap :clap :clap :usaflag :usaflag :usaflag :letsdrink


----------



## gig head

keep us posted on the build thanks,the boat looks great.....


----------



## X-Shark

Another day at B&D welding with Billy.



I have been building brackets and speaker box's this past week. They just needed to be welded.



My buddy Ed Cox came by and hung out with us today and we had a good time.



Billy and I discussing the fuel tank hold down.




































Bracket for Bob's Machine Shop hyd pump.














Bracket for BEP battery cluster switch.



























Speaker box's.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Lookin Good .You puttinany kind of step to get up on the front deck? (Looks like a pretty good step up from the floorto theFrt Deck for the over 50 crowd like us )


----------



## aom

Looks like great work!

Why don't you have a "boat show" with your boats and let us all come over and look at them.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## X-Shark

Fuel tank hold down strap built today. I'm planning on adding some rubber at the top corners under the straps.


----------



## Orion45

Don't know how I missed this thread. :banghead 

Impressive and +1 on all the good comments. This is going to be a great flounder gigging boat in addition to a great bay boat. Hope I get the chance to see it some day. Keep posting the progress.


----------



## BILL_MONEY

i know you have checked into how to slow the electrolisis by know.... and i want to hang a bracket on the seacraft.... i know they make insulation kits for our flanges' offshore to keep electrolisis down between differant types of metal.... ( a sleeve for the penetration and fiber washers for the bolt contact) but what about a rubber gasket between the motor and the plate???? even if you were to 3 coat epoxy paint the transome its still gonna have corrosion issues..... thats why i dont have a aluminum bay boat.....and you must live in the area i grew up around... dad and grandpaw have parkers auto service on "w" st.. and i lived on edgewater..


----------



## X-Shark

> even if you were to 3 coat epoxy paint the transome its still gonna have corrosion issues..... thats why i dont have a aluminum bay boat....






Not true. You must understand there are vairables about this subject.



It is my opinion that this boat was neglected.



It was owned by a marina owner. It was left in the water.



Anyone who has had a boat in a marina knows that there can be stray current from other boats. This can an will affect YOUR boat.



These oversize Jon boats do not have provisions for anodes and have no anodes.



They are designed to be stuck on a trailer.



Change that.....IE leave them in the water with no Anode protection and you WILL have a problem.


----------



## X-Shark

This is a pix to show more holes drilled in the panels. These holes are used to "Roset" weld the panel down.



There were 68 holes drilled in the panels for the storage area.



All these holes were drilled at least 2 times. 1/4in at first and then out to 1/2in.



This panel and the mirror image of it have 29 more holes each.














There has been some more weight / material added up front.



It consists of 1/2in alum plate 3in wide.



This is where the light mounts will fasten to the boat. These plates will be drilled and tapped. This means that the lights can be easily unbolted and the Button head Alan bolts reinstalled to fill the holes. The boat then can be used for other things.


























































And now.....with all that work done, the decking is finally fitted. It's all tacked in at this stage.


----------



## X-Shark

GOT LIGHT?





400watt HPS lights and mounts.










































2- 3/8in Button head bolts hold the mount on. That is what the 1/2in X 3 in alum is for under the deck. It's drilled and tapped. The bolts are Button head allen heads.


----------



## Death From Above

Those things areway too big.:nonono


----------



## X-Shark

HA! To big for what? Do I detect a hint of "Damn....I wish I had 52,000 Lumes on each of my lights."



HeHe


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Looking good Bobby! if i have time this time im off ill stop by and check it out if thats ok


----------



## X-Shark

10-4 Jonathan. We need to get together and go.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Yeah i know...its been a few months since i have gone. between the weather and how busy i have been the last few times i was home just havnt been able to make it. hopeing to change that this time im home!


----------



## X-Shark

Lot's has happened lately. Billy and I have kept busy each day.





The STB side washboard is all tacked in in the pix and will be welded out tonight.




































This plate will be drilled and tapped for a Clete to mount to.
















This plate is for a genny rack.

























Front deck is complete.



These are the mounts for the 150 watt HPS lights.


----------



## Pair-a-Dice

Man that thing has turned out AWESOME! The Welds look great. Only ? i have is, isnt that diamond plate gonna get a litte slippery when wet?


----------



## X-Shark

Fear not.  It will be painted and then covered with Hydro Turf.





http://www.hydro-turf.net/about.htm


----------



## konz

Hey X-Shark, how much weight do you think you've added with the diamond plate and supports? Just curious.


----------



## X-Shark

I'm guessing at 150lb.


----------



## Flounder9.75

I bet the side don't flex now That thing is going to be has stiff and a preachers.


----------



## X-Shark

Nope....No flexing on this baby anymore. 





I brought it home this weekend to mock up the Jackplate and motor. This was necessary in order to build the generator rack.














These pieces of 1 1/2in square tubing were welded to the bottom of the boat on each side.














This was to mount the battery trays to. These particular trays are all I will use. There is nothing to corrode and they are strong.

They are made by Attwood Marine.



A Gp 24 on the STB side for the starting battery.














A Gp 27 on the Port side for the House battery.














The rear cleates were drilled and tapped for, as well as the plates mounted for the Genny platform.














The Jackplate and Motor hung. In case you don't know. That's Jack.


----------



## Snagged Line

And I didn't think you knew JACK, But Now????????????????

That boat is comming together nicely, you should concider building a "Flounder Boarding Ramp" so that they can just surrender and jump into the cooler without a fight when they see you comming.:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines

Bobby, Do you mind if Emeraldcozy and myself stop by today and check out that sweet boat. I just love to look at your work.


----------



## X-Shark

Come on over this morning.


----------



## Deeplines

On the way!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

There was some work that got done today. The build of the generator platform got started.



Billy doing bending magic.

























Adding some sexy stuff. 

























It's a piece of work in progress. The whole thing will have Diamond plate on it.


----------



## Huntinman

That just might be one of the most badass floundering rigs I have ever seen!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

you are going to have so much time and effort in it that you will be scared to get it dirty.....oke


----------



## choppedliver

earlier you said you are going to cover the diamond plate with something. Why use diamond plate if you are going to cover it up?


----------



## Death From Above

That thing is AWESOME!! 

Are you going to add foam floatation in anywhere? If you ever get swamped thatheavy monster is going straight to the bottom without it.


----------



## X-Shark

It has some flotation in it.



Angus Cow Doctor.......They said I was crazy to haul reefs on my Mako too. 


















Some of the Diamond tread will show.


----------



## new wave archery

lookin good man, glad to see your going with 400s this time around. I have to suggestions for ya.

Dont angle your lightsthat much forward, and make sure you put alot of dielectric grease in the socket of the bulb. they Will vibrate even at Idle if you do not, causing them to kick on and off. 

just got done ordering 3 more 400s for mine. love them. but sold all the guts and went with digital ballasts.


----------



## X-Shark

I've been waiting for your input NWA.



When you say angle...... Do you mean angled down?



I've read where most guys that Bowfish just have them pointing straight out, but I want to see what's on the bottom, not swimming out there in front of the boat.


----------



## X-Shark

More pix's from today. My buddy Ed stopped by B&D Welding to see what was going on. He picked up the camera and so we got some action shots today.



The welding will be finished tomorrow.






























































































































Ski Pole? HaHa No it's just a custom stern light bracket.


----------



## new wave archery

yea thats what I meant. I have fished with both angled more down and more straight up. I personely like the more out. I have no problem seeing the flounder with the straight up light. but you should play with it to see how you like it. 

good to see you went with the walk around gunnels:clap , gotta have them imo. 

? why are you going with the genny stand on that boat? just curios. and why are you not going with float pods also? they are the cats arss imo.

But love to see you going serious on that boat. once its done right no more worries. plan on finishing mine this winter it will have some new tricks up its sleeves for you:letsdrink. Mike


----------



## Snatch it

Nice rig!


----------



## Death From Above

Oh, generator stand. I was wondering what that was for.


----------



## 2112

That is a real nice piece of work.


----------



## X-Shark

> and why are you not going with float pods also?




Didn't figure I'd need'em. It's not a tunnel hull.



Someone had put tabs on it and then they were removed. I ran the boat lightly loaded only once and brought it home and put a saw to it.


----------



## X-Shark

I built this acrylic panel the other day. Then I cut the Starboard panel to fit in the console. It is a mounting board to keep all the wiring straight.


----------



## X-Shark

I cut another hole in the boat today.



This is a 3 drawer tackle center. I don't necessarily use them to put tackle in. I put stuff like spare fuses and cotter pins for the prop, spare hull plugs.


----------



## mekell

Boat is looking great Bobby! When are you installing the outriggers?:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Rgtage

That is going to be an awesome boat. Where is the welding shop you are using located? I have a 17' aluminum bass boat that is going to need some work in the near future. I also have a couple of mods I would like to do. It looks likes those guys you are using really know their stuff.



Ricky


----------



## X-Shark

It is on Old Corry Rd. Just South of the Post Office on the opposite side of the street.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

Any new updates Bobby?


----------



## X-Shark

I have slowed down on it, as I have a 26 Glacier Bay here with some wiring work to be done.



I had Doug at B&D modify the console, so it would have a nice flat spot to stick stuff on top of it. I also had him build a grab rail / windshield frame for it.



I'll have pix's on Monday.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

They got slow and Billy is workin' here now. Heis the tech that did most of the other work on your boat.:usaflag


----------



## X-Shark

I didn't like the way the console was originally. It had no flat spot to mount electronics or set stuff on. So I had Doug modify it.

There is also a new Grab Rail /Windshield Frame that is built, but not mounted yet. This will all make things much more functional and safer.


----------



## Death From Above

Looks like a good place to set a sandwich. Might as well have Doug fabricate a cabin with a porta potty while he's at it.


----------



## X-Shark

Got a few more pieces made.


----------



## Death From Above

Nice :clap


----------



## bbarton13

man that is most bad ass custom boat i ever seen and your not even done yet.


----------



## choppedliver

so when is the maiden voyage?


----------



## X-Shark

> so when is the maiden voyage?





> Whens it gonna be done?






> When we going fishing?




Those are the famous words a boat builder hears all the time.



My answer is always , "When it gets finished." 



Other projects, customer boats, Thanksgiving, Birthday, Christmas and all the parties that go along with them, have gotten in the way.



Never the cooler weather and lack of money.


----------



## FlounderAssassin

How bout an update bobby!


----------



## gig head

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl13_lblFullMessage>How bout an update bobby! !!!!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

Well I sold the Trolling Motor I had For Sale. This was on my 162 Scout. Today we installed the old 12V Trolling Motor back on the Scout, so it's ready to fish when the weather gets better.

As to the new boat. I've waited for warmer weather to paint it.

The warmer weather is Here. Problem is all this other work I have going for other people doesn't allow me to work on my stuff.


----------



## X-Shark

Heat has backed off a little. Anyway I'm back working on this boat.

Inside and the sides are all sanded.


----------



## Orion45

Looks great. Thanks for the update. I've been wondering what happened.


----------



## X-Shark

Sprayed primer on the inside today.


----------



## X-Shark

*"Tickle Me Green"*


----------



## Nathan

What type of primer did you use? HVLP gun? Just bought a 16-56 duck boat that needs a paint job. 

Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## X-Shark

I use a conventional gun as my primer gun. It has a 2.0 tip.

I use a gravity feed HLVP gun for the paint and it has a 1.4 tip.

The primer is Deft [02-Y-40A] It has a Mil spec and is a Epoxy polyamide primer.
It's used in the aircraft industry. It is a nonsanding primer, but must be topcoated between 5hrs after you spray the primer and no more than 24hrs or it has to be scotchbrited.

Johnson Supply on E st has it.

They also have a Awlgrip paint mixing station.

You want to talk to Mark Johnson.


----------



## Splittine

Looking good, keep posting the pics.:thumbsup:


----------



## tigerbait

Bobby, that is incredible work. This has been an awesome project! Keep up the good work and keep posting pictures!


----------



## X-Shark

I pick up some more paint this afternoon. I will start on the Console, drybox and generator rack tomorrow.

What is painted now still needs some more cure time before I flip the boat.


----------



## X-Shark

More parts in primer.











Theres "Jack".


----------



## Jason

Definitely a LABOR OF LOVE!!! Looking great brother!!! Can't wait ta see the "finished" product although even when you get her wet you'll still find more things to do to her!!!!:thumbsup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## X-Shark

Painted parts


----------



## Splittine

Man I love that color. Keep posting as you take them. Looking great.


----------



## X-Shark

I need some HELP!

I need to correlate 6 to 8 people to show up and help me flip the boat. With 8 people it will be a snap and the whole deal will take 10min.

Bobby

455-0415


----------



## -=Desperado=-

X-Shark said:


> Painted parts


You spray those in an EPA approved Spray booth or roll em?Im sure the awlgrip was great for the enviornment


----------



## jim t

My boat was recently sprayed with Awlgrip out of doors. I'd bet it's EPA legal.

Here's an MSDS guide for products...

http://www.awlgrip.com/support/pds/Pages/ProductDatasheetSearch.aspx

Jim


----------



## 2112

Bobby, I really like it. The color is too cool.
I know I have kinda been busting you're chops on certain aspects of the build and I apologize.
It's because I don't know you're gigging environment. In the huge Galveston bay complex, most of our waters are off color meaning alot of our gigging is done as shallow as 4". This means our boats have to draft super shallow and the only way to do that is on a fan boat, not a air boat but a fan boat, two totaly different animals.
Anyway, where I am going with this is a question of education from you're aspect in Fl waters. 
I am going to guess that you men do a lot of gigging in water well over 1'? And being that you guys use troll motors, the Flounder must not spook from the turbulance of the aproaching prop?
I can crank up the stereo to drown out the roar of a 3 bladed prop splitting the air and the Flounder stay bedded...I guess it's the same with a troll motor.
A question I have is just how shallow do you get with a troll motor before it's prop hits the bottom causing damage? And can't help by wondering if you can't cruise/hunt a shoreline without getting less than 12" due to troll motor limitations
how many quality fish you are missing that are laid up in water 4'' or less.
Man, more than once I have seen Flounder so shallow that the fishes back was just barely sticking out of the water.
So how shallow do you dare to go?
Seriously, I am not trying to be smug or come across as being a wise azz. I'm just trying to learn how the Fl guys work it.
V/R
Bert
PS
Unless I missed it I have not seen any mention of a bow deck railing. Is there going to be one?


----------



## X-Shark

No railing. We will be sitting. I get tired of standing all night.

With the other boat we were in 8in of water. You could reach the edge of the water easy with the Gig here.

I tried a remote control TM once. That TM would be good for it's purpose. Moving along the shoreline and casting for fish, but not worth a Damn for Flounder Gigging.

We ended up that I controlled the speed and my brother manually turned the motor head to steer it. It was to jurkey and quarkey up in the shallows.

I like the 3X Minkotta steering. Never had a problem with it, but have hard a lot of people who have.

No I would relate the Fan Motor to to the quarky Remote steering of a TM, but understand that I have never been on a Air motor boat. I would like to experience it.

We have places where we go no faster than you can walk ..heel to toe.... yes the fish will bed up and Camo up that good and they are NOT on nice White sand.
So it's more of a slow control of the boat I'm after here. We learned 3 times as much in the past 2 years of doing this as we have in the past 10 years before that.

Plus a Air motor limits where you can store it. It's not going inside a standard garage door.

I want to get with Delta Dog on the Bowfishing site. [Mobile,Al.] He has a SeaArk 1872 w/ Air motor and go for a ride. He has invited me in the past.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

Bobby, This is a short warning for members following this thread who also have aluminum boats. Corrosian! Mt good friend bullminnow has a sea ark about 19 ft. with a new evinrude 90. Great boat as I have borrowed it a few times. For whatever reason he let it sit for 6 or 7 months in the same place beside his garage on the trailer. It developed too strips of holes corroded all the way thru the hull. I figured out that they were right where the carpeted bunks contact the hull. There was a sprinkler head right under the boat so every morning the high iron water from a shallow well would soak the carpet on the bunks holding that metalic water next to the hull. Anyway it didn't take long to cause some substatial leaks. I guess the moral to the story is to try to store your boat away from sprayed water and even replace that carpet with the new plastic bunk coverings. Not trying to derail a great thread for your project but thought a good number of aluminum boat owners would be following. Tim :notworthy:


----------



## X-Shark

Thank You.....Yes I participate on aluminumalloyboats.com/ and that is pretty common if you have carpeted bunks. They hold moisture and salt.

That is why I have installed the plastic slicks on the bunk boards. Pressure Treated lumber against a alu. boat is also a No No. It will eat the boat.


These are available @ West Marine also.

Trailer Parts Superstore - Self Centering Bunk Glide On's for 2x6 Lumber (Black), #86295


----------



## jigmaster

*your right!!!*



X-Shark said:


> Thank You.....Yes I participate on aluminumalloyboats.com/ and that is pretty common if you have carpeted bunks. They hold moisture and salt.
> 
> That is why I have installed the plastic slicks on the bunk boards. Pressure Treated lumber against a alu. boat is also a No No. It will eat the boat.
> 
> 
> These are available @ West Marine also.
> 
> Trailer Parts Superstore - Self Centering Bunk Glide On's for 2x6 Lumber (Black), #86295


And thats not all it will eat the screws you fastened it with just as fast they should be coated like the new ceramic deck screws.

Other than this the foam some boat builder use in aluminum boats will also eat through the aluminum usually only when used in salt water it turns acidic.


----------



## RODMIESTER

Splittine said:


> Man I love that color. Keep posting as you take them. Looking great.


+1

+1

+1
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark

Thanks Rodney....It was nice of you to help the other day and enjoyed you hanging around afterward.

I will finish the sanding on the bottom today.


----------



## triguy7

Very nice build and I like the color. Wish I had your skills.


----------



## X-Shark

Boat was sanded....and now in primer.


----------



## X-Shark




----------



## BIGRIGZ

Any new pics yet!!??

excited for ya!


----------



## X-Shark

Gotta wait till Sunday. Letting the paint cure so we can flip it on Sunday.

You gonna be able to make that Bigrigz?

I did order a new Minkotta Riptide TM. SF 80/BG Bowmount Trolling Motor with BowGaurd Mount (80lbs Thrust, 62 - InchShaft


----------



## mmmmflounder

when are we going to see a report of a catch in your new flounder boat?


----------



## X-Shark

Gotta finish the boat first. LOL.

The absolute #1 question that people ask when your building a boat is "Whens it gonna be done?"

The answer is when it's finished........but with that said. I have blinders on......trying not to have distractions until it is done. Waiting on paint to cure enough right now so we can get it flipped and back on the trailer.

Then you will stuff come together quick, because it's already been designed, fitted, mounted and taken off again for paint. So it will mostly all just bolt back together.


----------



## X-Shark

Took the trailer and weighed it yesterday. [540lbs]

Anyway a guy had stopped behind me at a Red Light. Then proceeded to ram me from behind.
It bent some brackets and sheered the lag screws off that are in the bunks.

He made restoration to me for my trouble. I then spent a little more and made the bunks 4ft longer. They are now 12ft long. They were 8ft long.

Before












After


----------



## X-Shark

I've been busy burning the midnight oil. Monday I was still in the shop at 1:00am Tuesday morning. 
Tuesday Dwayne Creery of _DB Signs _.....1-850-284-1519 was out there with me until 11:30pm and look what he brought with him. 










Here's just a few pix's of whats going on, but still have a LOT more to do.





















House Battery & Jackplate pump.


----------



## X-Shark

Chances are good for a water test this Sunday. 

Installed a Rudder Zinc to protect the hull.





















Starting Battery











BEP Cluster Switch.










Rigging tube going from the STB side into the console.


----------



## lingfisher1

That thing is coming together really nice. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Splittine

That thing is sexy. I cant get over the color, that color should be on a Maverick HPX. Keep posting the pics.


----------



## JoshH

Why no battery boxes?


----------



## SamTHorn

Great ride! Looks like it'll be good for diving as well.


----------



## X-Shark

Yesterday I discovered when hooking the throttle up like it was, that the control didn't have full swing to go WFO. In fact it would only let the throttle plate open to 1/4.

This seemed very strange as it was rigged that way all along. I did change to a new control, but it was the exact same thing that was on there before.

Anyway the fix was that the control needed to be raised 3in in order to have full swing and also not pinch my fingers on the forward part of the console.

To do this a alum weldment was made. Yes I would have liked to have painted it Green to match the boat, but Black Hammer finish will have to do. I don't want to take 2 days just to prime and paint the thing.



















And the the "Big Brown Truck" showed up with a Large, Heavy Box today.
[]

Minkota Riptide SF 80lb thrust / 24V/ 62in Shaft. It's their Top Dog in a 80lb unit.


----------



## X-Shark

> Why no battery boxes?


Battery box's tend to hide batteries away. IE: The batteries suffer from lack of maintenance.


----------



## jack2

bobbie,
this don't look like the boat "that i helped flip". you did something to it:thumbup:
jack
btw, tell yo brother i'll trade the net for four crab traps.


----------



## X-Shark

> btw, tell yo brother i'll trade the net for four crab traps.


10-4 I'll pass the word when I see him again.


----------



## wld1985

Nice Trolling motor.. Looks like mine, just cleaner...edit and that 80lb thrust moves my big 17ft along great..


----------



## X-Shark

This is a Blue Seas Cable Clam. I use these all the time for cable installs on boats. More so for electronics installs.










Other people use a stainless Clam shell and cram it full of Silicone. I hate when I see that. 











There are several reasons.

1] Is that the hole is usually drilled to small and then they put the end on a VHF antenna. This makes it harder / more time consuming to change out when the antenna gets broken. 

2] The Blue Seas Cable Clams just look cleaner and are watertite. No Silicone to clean up either.

Here you see the hole cut for the screw in Pie Hole plate.










What's in there?

A Power post to connect 4ga cable from the batteries to the 10ga at the Trolling motor. With this setup, I've calculated only a 2% Voltage drop for the total run. 
That is good in Marine equipment, as 3% is acceptable for Primary equipment. A Trolling Motor is not considered primary equipment on a boat and thus can be as low as 10% voltage drop.

The bottom line is the Trolling motor will preform better.


----------



## X-Shark

Here is the control box riser that was built. I enlisted the help of the guys at B&D to get this done. It's painted and mounted now.




















Here is the Mini Racor filter I used. Yes I know....I push the stainless units.
But I did take special precautions so the stainless fasteners do not touch the alum on this one. That will stop the unit from shedding it's nice powdercoated surface.










The extra outlet will come in handy to plumb a line to the generator.


----------



## overkill

Can you show the seats up front? I have a oil filter for a suzuki 70 if you would like it.


----------



## X-Shark

Yes I would like the filter if it's clean and in the box.

Boat has to go to ECM today for some fuel problems.

A year of sitting and hanging of the motor on the A-frame has not been good. 

It will get more crowded up there when the lights are mounted.


----------



## overkill

Brand new. Box has a little garage rash. Plastic still on filter. Original Suzuki OEM equipment. 
Freebie. Just pick up in Mobile or pay shipping.
Also, a pic from last night.


----------



## jack2

hey, bobbie,
looks a lot different than when i saw it a couple weeks ago.:thumbup:
get those lights on that baby and call me. i'm foaming at the mouth to cristen that big sea foam green flounder rig.
btw, what is the name of that monster, anyway?
jack


----------



## X-Shark

Yep....That's the correct filter Overkill. Sending you a PM.


Jack I'm working on a transformer /Ballast box right now for the lights.

The boat is at ECM for a fuel problem from the motor sitting for a year.

I'm plugging away as fast as I can.


----------



## X-Shark

Just finished building the Ballast box. The 400watt units weigh aprox.35lbs each with all the guts in them. So to get weight off the front of the boat the housing gets gutted except for the reflector,socket and bulb.










There is a transformer / Ballast, Igniter and capacitor that get moved out of the light housing.

.




































The Honda is still in whisper mode and running maybe 1/4 throttle.


----------



## X-Shark

A Special Thank You to the guys at B&D Welding for building those neat little Louvers.









There is a small fan mounted in the box for cooling.


----------



## Jason

The light set up is AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see some night pics!!! :thumbup:


----------



## overkill

Please explain why you did not go with digital ballasts? I am going to be converting my halogens to HPS and would like to understand the differences.
I know nothing about electricity but did like the "plug and play" and weight of digital.
Thanks.


----------



## X-Shark

> Please explain why you did not go with digital ballasts?


$$$$$$ $150 each for the Lumateks. 

The others come with the lights. So do you want to buy a complete light and then throw the new part you just paid for away? Then spend another $150. 

Now I've read enough,seen enough that I now know I could get with Doug at B&D and we could build some nice light housings. They would be smaller than the E-Conolight 400's you see here and turn the bulb sideways. This would make the units smaller.

I can tell ya....These Lights Get HOT! Should feel good in the winter.


----------



## jack2

Jason said:


> The light set up is AWESOME!!! Can't wait to see some night pics!!! :thumbup:


oh, yea, you're gonna see some night pics. 
soon as bobbie calls me and we stick bout 25 doormats.
right, bobbie?:thumbup:
jack


----------



## X-Shark

It's a little overkill.......Imagine that. 

But I had them. 492 Garmin Chartplotter and Furuno 582 fishfinder.

More used to keep from running around in this boat.

Blue Sea Cable Clams to run the wiring thru.


----------



## overkill

X-Shark said:


> It's a little overkill.......Imagine that.
> 
> But I had them. 492 Garmin Chartplotter and Furuno 582 fishfinder.
> 
> More used to keep from running around in this boat.
> 
> Blue Sea Cable Clams to run the wiring thru.


Keep this up and I will have to rename my boat. Great job.


----------



## overkill

Mailed you the filter this morning. Don't worry about the shipping charge - you saved me a few hundred on an earlier post.
Thanks.
John


----------



## FishWalton

A lot of possibilitis with a fan boat! This is what a bow fishing fan boat might look like





and


----------



## overkill

Only problem with a fan is who would put up with the noise? Heck, I have a headache just watching/listening to the clip. The do look cool though.


----------



## X-Shark

I have seen that before. No way are there any plans for a Air motor.

Will not fit in a regular garage, to much noise, steering is easier with a Bow mounted trolling motor.

Can you imagine the pissed off people with that noise late in the night around their dock?


----------



## shanester

that thing looks dangerous as hell. i can see it now, hey man what happened to you arm? i oh i slipped in my boat and chopped it off on the fan motor.


----------



## X-Shark

You see the big guards they put on them. They are there for a reason. More than one wooden prop has exploded off of one of these boats.

There are stories about it over on 
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/bfcforums/


----------



## X-Shark

It's ALIVE again. [] Fuel pump was stuck. I unstuck it and fired this thing up after sitting for a year.


----------



## Splittine

Post some pics of it out of the shop. Looks like it wont be long.:thumbsup:


----------



## X-Shark

It actually was running but running Fat. IE: Rich and excess fuel / soot seemed to be coming out the exhaust.

I finished up a bunch of wiring and stuff and took off to the water late this afternoon. I started it again before I left the house. Fired right up. Fired right up on the launch ramp. Idled out of the no wake zone and went to give it some throttle. It blubbered and died. It would not restart. That is why I made sure the trolling motor was operational and batteries at full charge.

I'm tired, it's Hot and I just need a Beer and A/C now. Screw it.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

son of a bitch, all that hard work done to perfection and then this. I'M sure you will get it knocked out and its something minor.


----------



## X-Shark

That's the life of owning boats.

Blown hose.










35.2MPH @ 5000RPM


----------



## X-Shark

My buddy Ed came over today and gave me a hand with pulling wire. One more day on the wiring and it will be complete.

Wiring in the Bow is done. Safety covers on the Trolling Motor connections at Power Posts.

The other wiring is Nav lights and LED cockpit lights.










Here a LED strip installed, but temporary fired up.


----------



## X-Shark

More pix's It's about ready to fish.

The LED cockpit lights didn't photograph well.






































Backup GPS and IPOD added.


----------



## X-Shark

Trailer work today.

Here's Doug [He's the "D". ] of B&D Welding working on some custom side bunks. I sure didn't want to put them on , but hey....it is a Jon Boat and needs them to make loading easier. I don't like the fact that it covered the boats name and makes it harder to wash.














































And then we modified the front crossmember also. This trailer is a far cry from what it was originally.


----------



## tigerbait

Dang Bobby. It really has been a pleasure watching that boat come to life. What a machine! Flounder need to be worried.....


----------



## jack2

bobby, 
and you don't remember your ole buddy up here in selma who helped you drink all that beer on the sunday when "we" flipped the boat?
i'm just heart broken you didn't call me for the maiden voyage.
i'm waiting for some gigging.:thumbup:
still got that mullet net.
jack


----------



## X-Shark

We made a plan to go. Then Ed and I went and ran the boat, after some Tecroline additive and a spark plug change. After we got on Bayou Grande and the wind was blowing pretty sporty there we decided not to go at night.......but wait, a front came thru and everything got real calm. Brother called and said "Lets Go!"

So at 10:30 last night my brother Bill and I put in. We fished till 4:00 this morning.

This is the result of "Tickle Me Green's", "First Blood".  Nothing Super spectacular, but all quality fish.




























Largest was 21 1/2in and smallest was 14 1/2in.




















The seat made a difference for me. I was not worn out from standing all the time. Bill however decided the seat was in his way and moved it to the back.

We blew 2 new light bulbs and had to change them on the 400's. The coverage was good, but the light reflecting back in your eyes off the White TM, was not good. Swapping the 400 lights from one side to the other will allow them to be aimed outboard [the way the mounts are designed] and I believe this will help. Bill pretty well ran the TM all night and Loved it. Easier to steer and Gobs of Power.

One of our normal spots didn't hold any Flounder and we were perplexed by that.


----------



## bbarton13

awesome work this boat looks sick!!! i would like to see a pic of how good the lights work on the water. ive been kicking in on this thread ever since it was started and it awesome to c it finished.


----------



## GIggaMon

Yes this is one nice gigging set up nice boat,Im going to start fixing up one for me and my boys this winter but I can tell you now it wont be this nice LOL


----------



## gig head

Sweet!!!!


----------



## X-Shark

Got rid of the Destroyer steering wheel, where someone tried to put a spinner on it. It didn't work right either.

That wheel was 15 1/2in. The new one is 13 1/2in.

It is just like the ones on my Mako, except the raw metal is covered on the rim.

This will help not transfer the cold to your hands and it is much more stylish.


----------



## X-Shark

I went to the welding shop today. [ B&D Welding] I rebuilt the cooler already. Gigs and raking Flounder off in these coolers is hard on them.

So this is what we did.


----------



## GIggaMon

man thats a great idea,looks good


----------



## X-Shark

We will see how good it works tonight.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

You should of put a patt. on that. Make it for different size coolers and such.


----------



## overkill

I like the wheel and your whatchamacallit. Good luck tonight.


----------



## X-Shark

> whatchamacallit


 = Flounder Raker offer. 

Anyway it worked very well. Wish I'd had a chance to try it more then I did.

Killed 1 15in long.


----------



## CAPT. PAUL REDMAN

once again brother very very nice . We need to take that thing south and do some bully netting for spiney's that boat would be perfect for it. Of course if you couldnt make it I would send you pictures for your album....haha


----------



## X-Shark

Some people had asked for pixs of it on the water. So I just shot these at random last night. I was also covering the flash to try and get the deck lights to show well. They really didn't in the pix's.


----------

